# bikini girl LADYSMITH WI  acl soda



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 18, 2008)

This is a  beautiful bottle from the beautiful town of Ladysmith wisconsin  I already have a little nicer one  . I just think this bottle is great  dates to  1940    7 oz bottle  just got this today      I recently talked to the guy that designed this label . there was an article  a few years back in the  ladysmith paper about this bottle and that some one found it after the big tornado  came through  town . As of just  a few years  ago  he was still alive  . The part about our conversation that  i remember most is that the silk screener reduced the size of the girl  he originally  wanted the whole smooth spot where the label goes to be a picture  .!! this is not a very common bottle . Ladysmith bottling works had several different owners  .  the last acl soda bottle they put out has  pine trees and snow on the label  it is also  a great looking bottle


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 18, 2008)

very nice bottle. i love the bottles from that era. they seem to have more class than the ones from the 60's on up.


----------



## acls (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow!  You sure have some nice bottles Minnesota Digger.  That Ladysmith is tuff.  Great colors, great pic.


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 18, 2008)

another picture of the city bottling works bottle


----------



## T D (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice bottle, very rare.  A couple of years ago one came up on ebay starting at something like 0.99.  The seller found it a a flea market and thought he would get a couple of bucks for it...It went for alot more.  Love to see more pictures of rare ACL's.  I know there has got to be some more southern painted label nuts out there besides me and Osiaboyse.


----------



## orangecrush19 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a beautiful bottle, I have been searching for one of these for almost 2 years now, Dont want to sell it huh? Excellent label from what I can tell.


----------



## hmingbrd (Aug 8, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm hoping to get some help here.

 We are in the process of going through many old bottles, and other glassware that my mother collected over the years.  We have one of these bottles.  

 I have been thinking about setting up an ebay store to sell these items.  Does anyone have any input on what kind of price I could look for for this bottle, or resources on where to find that kind of info?

 I would appreciate anything you could tell me!

 Thanks!


----------



## acls (Aug 8, 2010)

It is hard to put an exact value on that bottle now since the bottle market has been so unpredictable ever since the economy went south.  Your Ladysmith bottle is a desirable one and in good condition should bring good money ($100 plus).  Condition is super important with painted label sodas.  The label needs to be free of scratches, dings, paint loss, and fading.  The glass needs to be nice too.  

 As far as guides go I personally don't think any of the few resources out there help much with pricing.   If you post a list on the forum here there are enough painted label soda guys on here that would gladly help you with value.


----------



## hmingbrd (Aug 8, 2010)

[] Thank you so much for your help!  I'm really just getting started with all of this, and I've been feeling totally out of my depth.  I've always loved my mother's collection, and would love to hang onto it, but none of us have the room to display it.  I'm still considering holding onto that particular bottle myself, because its from my hometown, but at least we definitely know not to just give it away.

 I'm going to clean it up, and see what condition it is in.  I found a resource with some safe cleaning methods to try on it.

 Who knows, maybe I will turn into a collector myself.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2010)

hmingbrd ~

 Welcome to the forum. Please stick around ... it only gets better with age ... er, I mean age of the bottles that is, and not age of the collectors! []   Anyway, 'Super Member' acl is correct about the current market. Plus I for one am still a strong supporter of a specific book entitled "Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles," which is considered by some to be the 'Bible' of the hobby. And according to it's fourth edition, last published in 2002, it shows various values for your bottle (most based on actual auction prices at the time). And are listed as follows ... for bottles considered to be in excellent condition.

 1993-94         @  $440.00
 1995-97         @  $400.00
 1998-2001      Two ... one @ $397.00 ... and one @ $295.00

 Some may challenge this particular books listings, but I would say any way you slice it you have a much sought after bottle worth a considerable amount of money.

 Keep it! The market is likely to recover one of these days. (Hopefully) ???

 I hope this helps ... but bare in mind (like acl said) "condition" is a key factor to value.

 Good luck,

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2010)

P.S. ~

 I forgot to mention that the book listing is for a 1939 bottle. So this earlier date is also a major factor.

 SPBOB


----------



## T D (Aug 8, 2010)

The values in this book are extremely subjective, and as stated in the book, are not meant to be a value, only what someone paid for them during these date ranges.  Alot of the prices listed in the book are before so many of the bottles were listed over the past 5-10 years on ebay, which has except for a very few bottles driven the prices down (because even though you have more potential buyers, you have many more unknown bottles show up for sale). This combined with the economy, has, in my opinion, lowered the selling price of this bottle to the aforementioned $100 plus range.  As stated condition is HUGE in the value, a mint or near mint Ladysmith with very good paint, centered label, and very unhurt bottle could be worth twice that amount, and a poor example could be worth $20 or less.  I just throw this out to give you a starting point if you wanted to sell it.  I'm sure the other ACL guys out there would agree that any nice bottle being sold out there right now, is probably not bringing what it would have brought 5 years ago.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 8, 2010)

T D ~

 I just happened to be online and thought it only proper to respond by saying I agree with you 100% ... especially about the whole e-Bay influence on things.  I primarily shared that info with hmingbrd as a "reference" to indicate his bottle is rarer than some and still in the range of bottles that can be considered valuable. Not too long ago I started keeping track of certain bottles sold on e-Bay and compared them to various price guides (especially the one mentioned) and I was surprised to discover that certain bottles seem to hold their popularity and value irregardless of how weak the market might seem. Of course I have no specific track record of the 'Ladysmith' bottle, and you are no doubt right about the $100.00 value. Lately I have been searching on e-Bay by using variations of "Rare" acl/soda bottle, etc. and find it narrows down the field considerably.  But it also amuses me when someone post a bottle they think is rare, but in fact isn't.  It's all a learning process, especially from where I stand.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Nov 26, 2010)

hi guys  i am back  i will post some pictures


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like a good find to me.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 27, 2010)

A year or so ago I saw where a crate of the sold for like two or three hundred bucks.

  Haven't them come on the market.


----------



## sodapops (Nov 30, 2010)

I bought my "Ladysmith" bottle about 4 years ago at the Tulsa bottle show and what I had to give for it would make your wallet shiver.[] I love those dated bottles (girls & planes) Nice Find!


----------



## crown91 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi there,
I'm new to this site and for these kind of forums in general.  I am adopted and after finding my biological family, my father told me that his family owned a cow farm in Wisconsin.  His family, supposedly his uncle came up with the bikini girl logo.  Apparently when his uncle died, a case of these bottles was found under the porch, but was given to the family's church.  I would love to find one of these bottles for my dad.  If anyone has any info, history, or advice, I'd really appreciate it.  Thanks so much.  Inquiring from Washington State.


----------



## Quackers (Jan 18, 2018)

*City-bottling-works-ladysmith-wisconsin-acl-graphics*









Hello!

I joined this site to ask a question. This Ladysmith bottle is up for sale on Ebay. About 2 years ago, I was in a consignment store called "The curiosity shop" in Ladysmith and they had one of these for sale. The price was $150. The label was incomplete, but not really bad and the top had a chunk out of it with other imperfections. I asked the owner if the guy selling it would take $100 for it, but she was unable to get in touch with him. When I returned the following week, it was gone. 

Here is the ebay link for the bottle that is for sale.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CITY-BOTTL...357941?hash=item41d8ee1d35:g:GNoAAOSwKNhaXuzw

Does anyone know where I can get my hands on one of these for around $100? I'm not a serious collector and would be okay with a label that is not as nice as this one, but would like it to be good. 

Thanks for your help!


----------

